# Found an iPod Nano. Please claim it.



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

On April 19th, I found an iPod Nano on the W&OD bike trail where the Sterling Blvd crosses.
It says "Merry Christmas, I Love You. - Andy" so it has some sentimental value to someone and I'd like to get it back to the rightful owner.

PM me if you know any cyclist name Andy or anyone who lost an iPod Nano.

To make sure that the rightful owner gets it, you will have to tell me the serial number or the color, memory size and the type of casing its in it in order to claim.

Thanks,


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Good for you. I am hoping that the majority of people are like you.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

cpark said:


> On April 19th, I found an iPod Nano on the W&OD bike trail where the Sterling Blvd crosses.
> It says "Merry Christmas, I Love You. - Andy" so it has some sentimental value to someone and I'd like to get it back to the rightful owner.
> 
> PM me if you know any cyclist name Andy or anyone who lost an iPod Nano.
> ...


They should at least have to know the playlist too.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

bas said:


> They should at least have to know the playlist too.


Good point!
I'm hoping he or she will contact me soon.
I did put an ad in the Washington Post (starting 24th thru 26th for print and 23rd thru 29th online).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You are a better man than me. I don't think I would have gone through the trouble of putting an ad in the Washington Post. Didn't even know the Post had a Lost and Found section.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> You are a better man than me. I don't think I would have gone through the trouble of putting an ad in the Washington Post. Didn't even know the Post had a Lost and Found section.


The found section was free as long as you keep it to 3 lines.
I went online and did it.
I didn't know it existed until my wife told me.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

maybe put a few flyers up around the neighbourhood it was lost. it oculd be someone's normal running/riding route. good on you mate. hope this comes back to you in a good way


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I truly believe that good things happen to good people. I'm sure this will come back to him in a good way.

Good idea about the fliers.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

That's on my regular commute route (Ashburn to Herndon & back). If no one claims it, I'll take it.

Yeah, post a piece of paper on the stop signs at that intersection. Give a phone number or email address and make sure they can describe it.

I lost a Blackburn Mars blinkie on the W&OD somewhere between Reston and Sterling a couple years ago. I never looked in the paper (I don't get a weekday paper and don't look at the classifieds) or on the BBs for it. But it was only worth $20, so I bought a new one.

Anyone who lost it is going to assume the finder isn't as nice as you and won't be looking in the paper. A flier on a stop sign where you found it is probably the best advertising.

I almost forgot... Saturday the 19th was a beautiful day. The W&OD was probably packed. There's a good chance it was lost by someone who rarely even uses the path. So even fliers may not work.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Try posting on craigslist too; it's free and very popular.

BTW you rock!


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Golden Rule*

CPark you're a nice guy....I know if one of my Teenaged kids lost theirs they'd really be upset. Is the "City Paper" a good place to post an ad? Prolly better than "The Onion"!!! Hey you did more than most would do trying to find the owner. Kudos.


----------

